# First Herringbone 360!



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

I made this blank a few weeks ago and finally turned it last night.  I've figured out the herringbone 360!


----------



## darrylm (Aug 28, 2009)

looks great!
congrats.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

darrylm said:


> looks great!
> congrats.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats! I really like your color choice! I assume that's Tru-stone, and what else?


----------



## johncrane (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent work


----------



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Congrats! I really like your color choice! I assume that's Tru-stone, and what else?


 
Actually, it's not even a tru-stone.  It's just an acrylic blank that I picked up from Woodcraft.  Looks like it though.  The woods are Walnut and Maple.


----------



## rpearson (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow!  Great job and great color/contrast selection.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a beautiful pen.  Congratulations on solving the puzzle.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup, I'd save you got it, and did a nice job with it also.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 28, 2009)

Geez, can't believe nobody has asked the obvious question............where's the tutorial?:biggrin: Very nice job for sure!!:wink:


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 28, 2009)

I like it!!!

I think the size of your pieces are better than the one I did. Mine were much too small so the wood detail didn't show.

Well done!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 28, 2009)

Most excellent workmanship and a great choice of colors.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Geez, can't believe nobody has asked the obvious question............where's the tutorial?:biggrin: Very nice job for sure!!:wink:


 
Ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I like it!!!
> 
> I think the size of your pieces are better than the one I did. Mine were much too small so the wood detail didn't show.
> 
> Well done!


 
I kept them fairly slim.  I think they were not too much wider than 1/8 of an inch.  Someone mentioned before that as you turn it the pieces will get "shorter", so if they are cut too wide, you'll end up with more of a square than a rectangle.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a real beauty!  Well done.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 28, 2009)

Great looking pen. I'm happy to see that you decided to just go for it. The joints look  good.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 28, 2009)

Good looking pen/blank.  I agree it is a very nice color combination and the workmanship on the blank looks great, too.

  -Barry


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 28, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 28, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Great looking pen. I'm happy to see that you decided to just go for it. The joints look good.


 
Yeah, once I turned it down to size, there were fewer gaps than I thought.


----------



## omb76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Great looking pen!  Love the color choice!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Yes you did. And it is an awesome design.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations on figuring it out, that must have been very satisfying.  The pen looks great.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments.  Yes, it was satisfying.  I like puzzles and without a tutorial, this was much like a puzzle for me.  I love the way it looks and I think it will be a good seller once I actually get started selling some pens.
I'm curious from those that sell segmented pens, what would you charge for a herringbone design?  I'm sure I was a little slow at it since it was my first, but I put many hours into it just making the blank...


----------



## JohnU (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful Pen!  A definate Eye Catcher!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 30, 2009)

JohnU said:


> Beautiful Pen! A definate Eye Catcher!


 
Thanks!


----------



## CSue (Oct 28, 2009)

I didn't see this when you first posted it.  Just saw it now on the home page.  What a beautiful piece of work!  Finely crafted woods and truestone combination is spectacular:good::good:


----------



## alphageek (Oct 28, 2009)

Somehow I missed this.  Beautiful!  One of my favorite HB by far!  Congrats on the Front page!


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 28, 2009)

Me 3 on missing it the first time around.
Glad this made the front page (congrats) so I can see it.

I really like what you did with the acrylic and two woods.  Kind of makes it easier to see what is going on with the pattern than some all wood ones.  Workmanship looks great.


----------



## Penl8the (Oct 28, 2009)

*Everyone please join the begging*

Awesome pen.  Absolutely beautiful!!!




glycerine said:


> I made this blank a few weeks ago and finally turned it last night.  I've figured out the herringbone 360!



Yes, please do tell.  Come on now everyone.  Join the "begging".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's got to be a statue of limitation on "teasing" for those who have successfully figured this out.

Still, it is an amazing pen.



Rollerbob said:


> Geez, can't believe nobody has asked the obvious question............where's the tutorial?:biggrin: Very nice job for sure!!:wink:


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments!  I was excited to log in this evening and see my pen on the main page!!  As far as telling how it's done... I've been sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats and BEAUTIFUL pen!

Love the colors!

Robin


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeremy, congrats on front page coverage!!


----------



## Trevor (Oct 29, 2009)

beautiful work


----------



## Fishrule (Oct 29, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.  I, too, would love to see a tutorial.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 29, 2009)

A real beauty and well worthy of the cover shot:biggrin:

Please answer this question honestly.....

Don't you feel MUCH better and perhaps even a bit proud of yourself for figuring it out, rather than just following someone elses instructions:biggrin: 
I'm willing to bet that you are:biggrin: Well done!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 29, 2009)

Great looking pen.  Congrats on the homepage pic.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 29, 2009)

Echo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::wink:



VisExp said:


> Congratulations on figuring it out, that must have been very satisfying. The pen looks great.


----------



## purplehaze (Oct 29, 2009)

*Congrats*

Be proud of that pen it's a beauty.

Congrats on figuring it out.  Trial by fire is always better...


----------



## glycerine (Oct 29, 2009)

skiprat said:


> A real beauty and well worthy of the cover shot:biggrin:
> 
> Please answer this question honestly.....
> 
> ...


 
Yes, very much so!  I'm a puzzle person and like to figure things out.  I WILL say that if I had worked at it for a while and HADN'T figured it out, I'd be begging for someone to show me how.  I like to think and figure things out for myslef, but there IS a point that I get very frustrated and give up... or at least take a break for a while.  Maybe you can call it a short attention span.  But yes, it's a good feeling.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 29, 2009)

Darn, you're smart.


----------



## daveeisler (Oct 30, 2009)

That is one of the best looking pens I have seen, and I have seen a lot.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## ttcanuck (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pen.  The combination of material work extremely well together and with the pen itself.

What style of pen is that and where do you get it?


----------

